# معمل متكامل لتحليل العينات



## بابكريحى (13 مايو 2012)

م عليكم ورحمة الله ..انا فى صدد عمل دراسة جدوى لمعمل لتحليل الصخور والخامات ارجو الافادة بافضل الانواع واجودها .....وخاصة مما هو مجرب فى المعامل الان ....بارك الله فيكم


----------

